# Foto als Cartoon



## devStorm (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne wissen wie man aus einem Foto einen Cartoon macht. 
Hier soetwas in der art:

Danke.


----------



## layla (14. Juli 2004)

Das ist sicher mit Illustrator gemacht. Es gibt wohl in Ps auch einen Filter Farbpapiercollage aber sieht nicht gleich aus.


----------



## Pardon_Me (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie layla schon gesgat hat, das Bild hier war sicher viel Arbeit, aber mal als Anregung hilft dir das vielleicht:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=158337&highlight=fotos

Ansonsten vielliecht mal im Forum nach Fotos colorieren/einfärben, Comic-Stil oder sowas in der Richtung suchen...


----------



## Gudy (14. Juli 2004)

es gab hier mal ein Bsp. dazu wie man aus einem Bild ein Comic macht, war so ein Bild mit einem Mann und einem Schreibtsich. Am besten einfach mal suchen...

CU


----------



## Coranor (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gudy _
> *es gab hier mal ein Bsp. dazu wie man aus einem Bild ein Comic macht, war so ein Bild mit einem Mann und einem Schreibtsich. Am besten einfach mal suchen...
> 
> CU *



Hier ist er:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4888&highlight=comic

Ansonsten kann ich immer wieder nur http://www.good-tutorials.com empfehlen. Dort finden sich bei der Suche nach comic/cartoon auch einige Tutorials.

Aber so gut wie Dein Beispiel wird man es mit PS nur schwer hinbekommen, aber ich denke es ist durchaus machbar, aber nur mit Filtern wird das nichts.


----------



## layla (14. Juli 2004)

Ich wollte sowas auch schon lang mal machen und hab gestern angefangen. Mit Illustrator finde es aber garnicht so schwierig. Man muss halt etwas mit den Wekzeugen rumprobieren.


----------



## devStorm (14. Juli 2004)

Ahaaa, ich sehe schon das es doch nicht mit PS gemacht wurde. Das ist echt schade, aber vielen Dank auf den Verweis auf Illu und auf diverse Threads/Webseiten. Werde es mir anschauen. Ich habe die Suche zwar schon missbraucht, aber leider ist dabei nichts gescheites raus gekommen. Deshalb meine Frage auch mit dem Beispielbild. 

Könnte man soetwas eventuell mit Cinema $d oder ähnlichem bewirken. So das man das Bild nur rein laden braucht, paar Einstellungsklicks macht, und sich das Ergebniss anzeigen lässt ?

DAnke.


----------



## layla (14. Juli 2004)

Also mit Cinema kannst es sicher nichtmachen.
Und nur laden und klick wäre die Farbpapiercollage von Ps. Sonst Freehand, Illustrator und mit dem Zeichenstift alle Bereiche nachfahren.


----------



## devStorm (14. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mal ein bisel rum gespielt. Also mann bekommt doch schon recht ansenliches raus. Zwar nicht so gut wie bei meinem Beispiel, aber immer hin schnell und unkomliziert. Oder was meint ihr ?

Original:





Edit:


----------



## layla (14. Juli 2004)

naja es geht aber damits vielleicht leichter ist könntest du das Bild in Ps so bearbeiten und dann in Illu importieren und dann nur noch die hellen und dunklen Bereiche nachzeichnen.


----------



## devStorm (14. Juli 2004)

Stimmt, das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Werde ich mal gleich ausprobieren. THX für den Tipp.


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

hier mal nen Versuch

Das Original:


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

Und die editierte Version:

Mit Photoshop:
1. Filter-Kunstfilter-Tontrennung& Kantenbetonung (Werte: 10,3,3)
2. Filter-Kunstfilter-Farbpapier Collage (Werte: 7,3,3)

Um diesen optischen effekt wie bei dem bild ganz oben im thread hinzubekommen muss man dann natürlich noch den hintergrund austauschen und nen schlagschatten hinzufügen!


----------



## Fineas (14. Juli 2004)

Auch wenn das Thema schon hinreichend oft diskutiert wurde ...

ganz nette Effekte kommen auch mit folgendem Verfahren bei raus:

- Tonwertkorrektur auf das Bild anwenden (kräftigere Farben)
- Ebene duplizieren und auf der oberen weiterarbeiten
- Bild->Einstellungen->Tontrennung, Wert 8
- Farbpapiercollage anwenden 4,4,2
- mit den Ebenenmodi spielen - geht verschiedenes (zB neg Mult)
- fertig mit mehr Details


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

hier nochmal ansatzweise mit dem schatten:


----------



## devStorm (14. Juli 2004)

@Fineas
Klappt net so wirklich. 

@Theeagle
Guten Ansatz. Muss man mit Werten etwas rumspielen. 

Hier noch ein überarbeitetes Bild. Wie ich finde noch gelungener. Allerdings muss man das zerfranzte irgendwie weg bekommen. Ich meine z.b. auf dem Rücken ist es alles so eckig und unschön. Bei meinem ersten Bild ist es eher runder. Die frage ist nur wie man die Kanten glatten bekommt.


----------



## chrisbergr (14. Juli 2004)

Denkt dran dass das kein Showroom ist 

Das mit den zerfranzten Ecken.. Ich würde an deiner Stelle hingehen, das Ergebniss welches du bekommen hast nehmen und mit den Pfadwerkzeugen diese Flächen nachzeichen und mit der selben Farbe zu füllen. Somit kannst du erstens diese zerfranzten Ecken wegbekommen und hast das ganze Vektorisiert.

Gruß


----------



## devStorm (14. Juli 2004)

Ja sorry ich weiß das es kein Showroom ist. Wollte lediglich meine Ergebnisse zeigen, um eventuell tips von anderen Usern zu hollen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie diese Franzen mit einem Filter oder ähnlichem umgegangen werden können.


----------



## layla (14. Juli 2004)

so wenig aufwand wie möglich oder? An meinem Vektorbild sitz ich jetzt schon so 2-3 Stunden weil ichs auch das 1 mal machen und ausprobieren muss.


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

Nochmal die Vorlage von Andrej mit dem Wischfinger und Pinsel überarbeitet.


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

sry wenn ich das bissl als showroom mißbrauche.
Aber hier nochmal das Bild vom Anfang nachgebaut:


----------



## Clubkatze (14. Juli 2004)

Und wenn noch mehr pics geposted werden is der thread schneller wieder zu als er erstellt wurde...


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

stimmt...also fragen wir erstmal so:
Andrej? Wie siehts aus? Is das was du wissen wolltest damit jetz erstmal geklärt?
Ich denk mal die Ergebnisse lassen sich sehen


----------



## devStorm (14. Juli 2004)

Doch doch, einige sachen sind schon sehr sehenswert, keine Frage. Zwar keine Lösung so schön wie das erste Beispielbild aber doch recht passabel. 

@Theeagle
Hast Du das letzte Bild mit Illu erstellt, oder so wie wir es bereits besprochen haben, durch rum probieren.


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

Durch probieren der Einstellungen in Photoshop.
Also nochmal die benutzen Filter:
- Filter-Kunstfilter-Tontrennung& Kantenbetonung
- Störungsfilter-Helligkeit interpolieren
- Filter-Kunstfilter-Farbpapier Collage

Dann noch paar unsaubere Stellen mit Wischfinger geglättet.
Evtl. kann man nochn grauschen Weichzeichner mit ner niedrigen Einstellung nutzen. Hab ich aber nicht gemacht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Juli 2004)

Auauau, nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, aber die Ergebnisse sind nicht wirklich gut. Zwar nicht sooo schlecht - aber auch nicht gut.

Ich kann Euch mal nahelegen mit Adobe Streamline oder Corel Tracer das Bild zu vektorisieren. Probiert mal aus immer weniger Farben zu verwenden. Die verschiedenen Farbabstufungen werden in Objekten abgelegt. Jetzt kann man Farbteile entfernen/hinzufügen und/oder vergrößern/verkleinern.

Hmm irgendwie fällt mir Andy Warhol zu dem Effekt ein - naja.. nicht mehr ganz so jung die Idee  

Aber diesen Effekt kann man auch ganz gut auf Leinwand bannen indem man ein Bild 'vereinfacht'.

Naja.. und wenn der Thread alt ist, wenigstens gibt es ein paar vernünftige Antworten, auch wenn sie spät kommen


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

Ja stimmt...wenn man mit den Farbabstufungen weiter runtergeht siehts nochmehr nach gezeichnet aus.
Aber die BIlder hier im Thread sollten ja nur zeigen wies ungefähr gehen kann. Und das is doch ok so.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Juli 2004)

*Schichtarbeiter, die erste*

Also,

wir wollen die Konturen erhalten, am besten mit kräftigen, aber nicht zu dicken schwarzen Strichen.

Die feinen Verläufe im Motiv jedoch sollen in Flächen aufgeteilt werden, die aber nicht ausgefranst sein sollen.


Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

Vom Ausgangsmotiv (das zur Demonstrationszwecken in einem kleinen Format durchaus genügt!) habe ich in einer separaten Datei zwei Graustufen-Ebenen übereinandergeschichtet.
Die eine ist mittels der schon erwähnten Tontrennung in Flächen aufgeteilt worden. Die ausgefransten Ränder lassen sich - was wohl überraschen mag, mit "Staub und Kratzer entfernen" bügeln. Haken an der Sache, die feinen Deteils werden auch geglättet.
Deshalb habe ich darüber eine zusätzliche Ebene, die ich mittels Schwellenwert in nur zwei Tonwerte, Schwarz und Weiß zerlegt habe. Im Verrechnungsmodus "Multiplizieren" bewirkt die Ebene, dass die plattgebügelten Gesichtskonturen wieder ins Bild kommen.

So.

Diese ganze Chose wird auf eine Ebene reduziert und zurückgezerrt ins Originalbild.

Hier dient sie zur erneuten Ebenenverrechnung ...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Juli 2004)

*Schichtarbeiter, die zweite*

... damit sind dann einige Varianten möglich,

zum Bleistift (von links nach rechts)

- Farbig abwedeln
- Strahlendes Licht
- Hartes Licht
- Ineinanderkopieren (überlagern)


----------



## devStorm (15. Juli 2004)

wow, vielen dank Leute für die tolle Antworten. Damit werde ich mit Sicherheit etwas anfangen können. Nun gild es nur zu probieren, und das maximum raus zu kitzeln. Vielen DANK !


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juli 2004)

*Und so macht es Papa *

Zuerst habe ich ein Foto über Adobe Streamline (es reicht Version 3 locker) vektorisiert und im Illustrator begonnen es zu bearbeiten. Über dem Rechten Auge kann man sehen, das ich begonnen habe die Pfade zu dezimieren (kann man mit dem Vereinfachen-Tool oder über das Pfad-Menü). Wenn man nun weitermacht erhält man Schritt für Schritt und einer Menge Arbeit ein Endprodukt was dem gewünschten Ziel am nächsten kommt.

Eine - meiner Meinung nach - bessere Möglichkeit bietet im Illustrator das Nachzeichnen des Originalbildes oder eines mit Photoshop vereinfachten Bildes (die wir hier schon mit vielen guten Beispielen gesehen haben) mit einem Grafiktablet.

Ich halte es für zu umständlich und wenig portabel ein so gestaltetes Bild als Bitmat statt als Vektorgrafik zu bearbeiten. Photoshop in allen Ehren, aber für solche Bilder hat man doch Illustrator, Freehand oder CorelDraw.


Hmmmm ich glaube ich werde mal ein Tutorial hierzu schreiben.
Oje, meine Sätze sind heute nacht nicht mehr ganz so toll, aber hoffentlich noch verständlich.

Und noch ein Edit, habe gerade ein Photoshop-Tutorial gefunden, was ganz easy ist (leider in Englisch): http://www.stealthdesignz.com/index2.php?page=photoshop/vectoring
[Edit, die 8.]


----------



## chrisbergr (15. Juli 2004)

*Re: Und so macht es Papa *



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Ich halte es für zu umständlich und wenig portabel ein so gestaltetes Bild als Bitmat statt als Vektorgrafik zu bearbeiten. Photoshop in allen Ehren, aber für solche Bilder hat man doch Illustrator, Freehand oder CorelDraw.
> *


ICh denke das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Habe eine Mänge für PS bezahlt und lange damit gearbeitet, sodass ich sagen kann ich kann damit umgehen. Warum also soll ich erstens wieder nen Batzen Geld ausgeben für Beispielsweise ILLU und zweitens mir dieses Programm dann auch noch aneignen? Dabei kann ich das mit PS genauso (Gut, zugegebenermaßen umständlicher, aber es kommt auf das Ergebniss an).
Wollt ich schon lange mal gesagt haben


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Und so macht es Papa *

@acid.rain: Glaubst Du wirklich, das meine Empfehlung für jeden ein MUSS sein soll?
Von mir aus kann man das auf eine Leinwand malen, fotografieren (auf film), Film entwickeln, Foto entwickeln und abschließend scannen ...

Ich glaube nicht, das meine Aussagen je verbindlich gewesen sind.


----------



## chrisbergr (15. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Und so macht es Papa *



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *@acid.rain: Glaubst Du wirklich, das meine Empfehlung für jeden ein MUSS sein soll?
> Von mir aus kann man das auf eine Leinwand malen, fotografieren (auf film), Film entwickeln, Foto entwickeln und abschließend scannen ...
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, das meine Aussagen je verbindlich gewesen sind. *


Nein ganz so wollte ich das jetzt auch nicht sagen, nur hör/leß ich diese Meinung die du da vertrittst ständig, ich bin nur nie dazu gekommen, auch was dazu zu sagen. Am Ende entscheidet das doch eh jeder selbst, ich wollte auch nur mal eine andere Meinung, damit das nicht immer so einseitig ist, einbringen.
Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema, fällt mir gerade auf  
Was ich noch sagen wollte, das von dir angehängte Resultat find ich spitze!


----------



## tool (15. Juli 2004)

Ich denke nicht, dass man folgende Ergebnisse mit Photoshop erhalten würde. 
Das ist John Travolta in Freehand nachgezeichnet, eine gute Lösung mit Photoshop würde mir nicht einfallen.


----------



## Theeagle (15. Juli 2004)

Ja. Sicher bekommt man sowas evtl. nicht mit photoshop hin bzw. nur mit vielen Umwegen.
Aber nicht jeder hat Freehand oder Illustrator! Und gerade billig sind die Proggies ja auch nicht.
Es sei den man unterstützt die Raubkopien.
Aber wir gehen hier ja wohl eher von den legalen Wegen aus.
Hmmm....eins muss mal allerdings noch dazusagen.
Für den Preis von Photoshop haben es erstaunlich viele Leute.
Besonders manche die absolut nicht mit einem so mächtigen Programm umgehen können. Aber es ist ja nicht mein Problem wo die das her haben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juli 2004)

Ähnliche Ergebnisse erhält man z. B. mit CorelDraw 10 (Bei ebay für 40 - 70 Euro).

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Ich empfehle ein Vektorgrafikprogramm, weil (wie schon erwähnt) die Grafik frei skalierbar ist. Man kann nie wissen, wann man ein Poster von so einem Bild machen muss


----------



## da_Dj (15. Juli 2004)

Wenn man langeweile hat, kann man selbst den Travolta locker in PS machen [Pfadwerkzeug] und wenn man sich auf einigen Seiten umschaut, wo selbstgemalte Bilder veröffentlicht werden und sieht, dass die mit PS gemacht wurden ... Sicher kann das mit Illustrator etc. einfacher sein, aber wie acid sagt ... nicht jeder kauft sich sowas noch extra, mir sollte mein teuer erworbenes PS dann grad noch reichen  [ausserdem bin ich bei der Demo von Illustrator fast verrückt geworden, weil ich mich inzwischen total an PS gewöhnt habe  die hat ganze 2 std. auf meinem Rechner überlebt, dann wurds mir zu dumm, oder ich bin zu dumm ]

P.S. http://www.gfx-verge.de/... <- das hat auch was, kriegt man auch recht nette Effekte hin, ein wenig Nachbearbeitung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2004)

Hm, irgendwie hatten wir dieses Thema hier schon verdammt oft...

http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html


----------



## tool (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Theeagle _
> *...Aber nicht jeder hat Freehand oder Illustrator! Und gerade billig sind die Proggies ja auch nicht...*


Mmh, tut mir leid, ich vergesse immer wieder, dass hier die wenigsten als Grafiker arbeiten und ihnen dementsprechend die Programme zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## OHOLIBAH (16. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe einfach ein Foto genommen und es als GIF-Bild neu abgespeichert. Dazu über Datei -> Für Web Speichern Unter... gehen und als Format GIF wählen. Bei Dither muss 0 gesetzt sein und ich habe nur 16 Farben eingestellt.

Dann das ganze nochnmal in PS öffnen und Filter -> Kunstfilter -> Farbpapier-Collage mit  8,0 und 3 und danach wiederum Filter -> Störungsfilter -> Staub&Kratzer entfernen mit einem Radius von 2px und einem Schnellenwert von 0 Stufen. Bei mir sah das am Ende dann so aus:







PS: Wie hängt ihr eigentlich eure Bilder immer an? Ladet ihr die auf den Server von eurer Page oder wie? Würde mich mal interessieren da ich auf meinem Webserver nicht mehr allzuviel Space habe...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von OHOLIBAH _
> *Wie hängt ihr eigentlich eure Bilder immer an?*


Unterhalb des Antwort-Dialogs gibt es eine Option "Datei anhängen", da kannst 
Du Dateien von Deiner Festplatte auf den Server hochladen. 
Dabei allerdings auf die Größe und das Dateiformat achten.

Gruss Markus


----------



## OHOLIBAH (16. Juli 2004)

Achso ja danke und sorry für's Off-Topic.


----------



## toxy (16. Juli 2004)

hi,

wüsste vl. jem. wie es mit illustrator gehen würde? finde das recht interessant.

Finde leider nichts gescheites....thx


----------



## Coranor (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von toxy _
> *hi,
> 
> wüsste vl. jem. wie es mit illustrator gehen würde? finde das recht interessant.
> ...



Wirklich gesucht hast aber nicht, oder? Denn auf der zweiten Seite dieses Threads hat Jan einen Link diesbezüglich gepostet.

Hier ist er nochmal: http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html


----------

